# The BEST Lock on stand- Ever



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I wanted to post a few pics of what is IMO the best Lock on stand for how I hunt. I don't move my stands much , so this type of stand works for me. I get a kick out of the people that keep trying to copy the factory built stands. I wanted a stand that was comfortable to sit in and have a removable seat so if anyone tries to hunt my stands they will have only the platform to sit on.
This is all welded 14ga. steel held in place with a large chain and binder.The seat and back rest are heavy nylon straps.The platform frame is 24x36.
The back of the stand has 2 square tubes 24 inches long that contact the tree.This gives you a total of 48 inches of surface contact with the tree, SOLID ! When I put them up I use a cable and pulley. 
I don't sell these, I just wanted to show a better way to sit in a tree.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

That looks far too comfortable. I'd probably fall asleep and hurt myself. Looks like you've got a good thing going. I prefer mine to have flip up seats so I can stand and hug the tree for shots any direction, but that's just me. I'm going to keep your seat material in mind for future use when I replace a squeeky seat that caused me to get busted more than once.

Nicely done! :darkbeer:

Oh, I get it now, you can actually slip the seat straps straight off... that's awesome.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

good mornin

just thinking outloud and trying to help a great design be even better (safer) - What do ya think of adding a quick clip of some sort to the front of the seat to prevent the seat bands from sliding off when you don't want them to? I included a couple of pics.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*stand*

Darn it, now I am going to have to build yet another stand. And I thought I was done for the season!!
I think pops would appreciate one of these!! I will be making the seat part fold up on mine though. Will post pic's once I get it done.
Thanks bud!!


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> Darn it, now I am going to have to build yet another stand. And I thought I was done for the season!!
> I think pops would appreciate one of these!! I will be making the seat part fold up on mine though. Will post pic's once I get it done.
> Thanks bud!!


put some nylon washers on the joint that hinges. Dont want any "screeches" coming from your seat!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I use stainless washers on all my lift up seats, these do not rust and or creak.


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*Front Post?*

I noticed a small front post on the platform. Do you use this to add a gun rest during rifle season? Looks like a good place to extend a swiveable post anyways! 

Good looking stand. I haven't made any yet, but definitely like the looks of this over my "store bought" stands!:darkbeer:


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> good mornin
> 
> just thinking outloud and trying to help a great design be even better (safer) - What do ya think of adding a quick clip of some sort to the front of the seat to prevent the seat bands from sliding off when you don't want them to? I included a couple of pics.


Thanks for thinking of safety, but they won't slide when you sit or stand. The wide heavy nylon produces a lot of friction. If I used some thin lightweight stuff it might need it. 

Someone asked about the post in the front. Yes it is for a gun rest or for camo netting. I also like the idea of a flip up seat. I think next year I will make one with a slightly larger platform and a 360 swivel seat and small posts all the way around for natural brush camo.
You will never see a stand like this on the market.... it wont fit in a box!


----------



## Robert NLa (Aug 27, 2009)

I like it! I may have to incorporate a little of your design into my next stand, and see what I can come up with. I need to build atleast (2) very soon, and get them out this season.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Robert NLa said:


> I like it! I may have to incorporate a little of your design into my next stand, and see what I can come up with. I need to build atleast (2) very soon, and get them out this season.


If any of you build one similar to this, make sure to leave enough room for your foot to fit between the braces on the side of the platform. This helps getting from stick ladder to stand safely. Also I used a very heavy equipment enamel paint on the stand. For a non slip surface I added an extra coat to the top of the platform and poured a coat of heavy grit sand and let it soak in and dry. It came out perfect.


----------

